# Need experienced help on CM 9 i9100 install



## SekingHelp (Sep 11, 2013)

Present configuration:

Galaxy S2 i9100 (international)
stock Android version Gingerbread 2.3.5 not rooted
Baseband version: I9100XXKI4
Kernal version: 2.6.35.7-I9100JPKJ2-CL655700 [email protected] #2
Build number Gingerbread.JPKJ2
no carrier. GSM sim card.

I want to perform the following to my i9100 phone:
1) How to move from the official Gingerbread 2.3.5 version to cyanogenMod 9 ROM. Including, can I install Cyanogen 9 on top of 2.3.5 kernal.
2) Best safe way to backup original stock Gingerbread ROM in case something doesn't go according to plan.
3) How and at what point during upgrade to CM 9 to root.
4) Which is the proper, stable kernal for this CM 9 (dorimanx has been recommended). At what point, during the upgrade process, is the kernal changed. This is a main concern I have.

I have never done any of this before. I didn't want to upgrade to Android 4.0.04 because of potential Super Brick or other complications. Jelly Bean is not an option for other reasons.
CyanogenMod 9 would seem to meet all my current needs for this phone, and is open source)
I have not seen a detailed "How to" guide to upgrade from stock Gingerbread 2.3.5 to CycnogenMod 9, rooting, and kernal install. Just parts of it scattered, a year old. Can someone guide me through this. 
I just need a flexible stable everyday ICS level phone. I'm open to suggestions. Please remember, I have not done any of this before. Thank you.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/I9100_Info

Their wiki will answer all your questions. Read it carefully, avoid deviating from their advice and take your time. No need for experts, just patience as the first time is always the longest struggle, like riding a bike.


----------

